# Pre TRT Blood Work and questions



## bprice (Dec 28, 2019)

CBC, Platelet, No Differential
WBC 7.7     X10E3/UL    3.4-10.8 01
RBC 5.33    X10E6/UL    4.14-5.80 01
HEMOGLOBIN 14.9 G/DL    13.0-17.7 01
HEMATOCRIT 43.6 %         37.5-51.0 01
MCV 82 FL     79-97 01
MCH 28.0 PG    26.6-33.0 01
MCHC 34.2 G/DL     31.5-35.7 01
RDW 12.9 %      12.3-15.4 01
**Effective January 6, 2020, the RDW pediatric reference**
interval will be removed and the adult reference interval
will be changing to: Female 11.7 - 15.4
Male 11.6 - 15.4
PLATELETS 223 X10E3/UL 150-450 01
NRBC 01
FSH and LH
LH 2.5 MIU/ML 1.7-8.6 01
FSH 2.4 MIU/ML 1.5-12.4 01
Testosterone,Free and Total
TESTOSTERONE, SERUM 285 NG/DL     264-916 01
Adult male reference interval is based on a population of
healthy nonobese males (BMI <30) between 19 and 39 years old.
Travison, et.al. JCEM 2017,102;1161-1173. PMID: 28324103.
FREE TESTOSTERONE(DIRECT)       7.5 PG/ML 6.8-21.5 01
TRT clinic getting ready to prescribe. Will find out how much test on Monday. I was thinking that I really didn't want to start a lifetime dose of test. 
Just  want to do a first cycle dose of test of 500 per week. Does this make sense could I possibly get away with hoarding it till I have enough for a cycle the want bloods In 12 weeks after I start?


----------



## CJ (Dec 28, 2019)

Your body isn't making much of it's own testosterone. Go on TRT and get it dialed in, see how much better you feel. Don't be ridiculous.


----------



## bprice (Dec 28, 2019)

I know I should have thicker skin but i dont haha. How can it be ridiculous to ask a question that's what we are here for right. Ok im over it now but do you think it would be a mistake to start actual TRT later when I feel symptomatic.


----------



## CJ (Dec 28, 2019)

You can do what you want, there are plenty who never go on trt even though their levels are low.

Why did you go to the clinic in the first place if you weren't symptomatic? Just curious.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 28, 2019)

What you’re saying is ridiculous. If you cycle, with already low test, you’ll come off with even less test than you have now. And will absolutely need trt. I’d go on trt and feel good.


----------



## bprice (Dec 28, 2019)

Honestly because I didn't want to risk pinning some dirty stuff. I figured if I at least knew what pharma grade felt like I might have enough experience to know when something is wrong. I think the thing that led me down this path is I am 41 and have been working out 3-5 times a week depending on how my body responds and when I get to five times a week my brain is like yeah good job but  my body or my immune systems fight back with me through just getting sick or through the more common one long term inflammation like plantar fasciitis and most recently Tennis elbow. . I dont know if it is a sign of low T but I have been experimenting with diet Macros and micro deficiency and supplementation and volume and intensity of workouts for about three years and never seem to be 100 percent.


----------



## Raider (Dec 28, 2019)

If you hoard it and do a cycle they will know at your first blood test and probably cut you off. Get on TRT , feel better and think about A blast down the road buddy. Just my. 2 cents. Good luck. On TRT for yrs. myself and definitely helps.


----------



## CLIHAU (Dec 28, 2019)

Definitely go on TRT! You will feel way better...


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 28, 2019)

Trust me, once you go on trt, you’ll realize that you probably don’t actually feel all that great now. There’s nothing wrong with having to do this for the rest of your life. Your quality of life will thank you.


----------



## bprice (Dec 28, 2019)

You guys are probably right. Guess I was just concerned about all the talk of not being able to get your natural test back after extended usage. Do you guys think it will help with the tendonitis or can you recommend something to try. I was looking into some peptides but that seems to be a bad word around here from the other threads I have read. Thanks for the Help think you have steered me in the right direction.


----------



## CJ (Dec 28, 2019)

bprice said:


> You guys are probably right. Guess I was just concerned about all the talk of not being able to get your natural test back after extended usage.



Your natural levels are already very low. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## GSgator (Dec 29, 2019)

Looks like your natural levels are super low can’t get back what you don’t have.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 29, 2019)

Let her do what she wants!


----------

